
Amazon launches a cloud-based robotics testing platform - bookofjoe
https://techcrunch.com/2018/11/26/amazon-launches-a-cloud-based-robotics-testing-platform/
======
mehh
Nice pet project, perhaps I'm in the minority or is there increasingly a
disconnect between where we want to be and where we are as an industry?

At one end we are talking about autonomous intelligent robots and then you
have what I and everyone I know is actually working on, which I suspect is the
same sort of thing you reading this are working on. Oh we might have a thing
where we bolt on tensor flow and call it AI, but thats about it.

Or is it just me?

I suspect its like social media, where everyone pretends they are dining at
fancy restaurants and jet setting all the time, when really they are just
bored.

~~~
Waterluvian
I build industrial robots and work with ROS daily. Yeah. I'm not sure if I see
where AI fits in to any of the platforms and products I've been a part of. We
just aren't there yet to be worrying about the kinds of things AI may lend
itself to. At least that's my opinion.

